# Bufera Milan: inchiesta sulla vendita. Soldi riciclati?



## admin (13 Gennaio 2018)

Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, è bufera in casa Milan. La procura di Milano ha aperto un'inchiesta sulla cessione del Milan. Il sospetto è quello di una cessione gonfiata con pagamenti attraverso canali internazionali. Sempre secondo le ipotesi investigative citate da La Stampa, la cessione del Milan sarebbe stata un modo per schermare il rientro in Italia di una cifra importante. L'inchiesta è partita in gran segreto nei giorni scorsi. L'accusa è quella di riciclaggio. E per Berlusconi è un bel problema in vista delle prossime elezioni in programma a marzo. La procura avrebbe in mano nuovi documenti. Si parla di una traccia che risalirebbe ai flussi di denaro partiti da Hong Kong.

La Stampa continua: in questo momento ci sono possibilità davvero concrete relative ad un nuovo cambio di proprietà da parte del Milan. Elliott sarebbe pronta a prende in mano la società rossonera con Elliott alla ricerca di nuovi manager anche se lo stesso fondo Usa ha smentito tali voci. La società cerca un nuovo finanziatore ma chi ha visto le carte del club afferma che ciò non è sostenibile per Li. Il Milan non ha flussi di cassa e Li potrebbe decidere di vendere una parte del Milan ad un nuovo socio oppure quotare il club in borsa. In entrambi in casi, per lo stesso Li sarebbe un bagno di sangue. Sempre che i soldi siano i suoi, conclude La Stampa.

*Anche Il Secolo XIX riporta la notizia dell'inchiesta aperta sulla cessione del Milan. Il PM è Fabio De Pasquale il quale aveva già indagato Berlusconi per frode in materia di diritti tv ma al tempo stesso lo aveva difeso durante la scalata tentata da Vivendi a Mediaset.*


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2018)

Ed eccoci qua.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Gennaio 2018)

Ci sono le elezioni e hanno sguinzagliato i PM. Niente di nuovo, storia già vista cento volte


----------



## Cantastorie (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ed eccoci qua.



Ho letto anche durante la trattaviva con Bee saltò per aria la società che stava curando il tutto perché uno dei soci fondatori fu accusato di aver creato "strutture finanziarie per il rientro di capitali" e poco dopo saltò la trattativa con Bee...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Siamo tornati al “rientro dei capitali”.

Che roba ridicola.
Ma al di annotare l’ennesima azione elettorale, perché un giornale serio come la Stamamda credito a queste fandonie?


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, è bufera in casa Milan. La procura di Milano ha aperto un'inchiesta sulla cessione del Milan. Il sospetto è quello di una cessione gonfiata con pagamenti attraverso canali internazionali. Sempre secondo le ipotesi investigative citate da La Stampa, la cessione del Milan sarebbe stata un modo per schermare il rientro in Italia di una cifra importante. L'inchiesta è partita in gran segreto nei giorni scorsi. L'accusa è quella di riciclaggio. E per Berlusconi è un bel problema in vista delle prossime elezioni in programma a marzo. La procura avrebbe in mano nuovi documenti. Si parla di una traccia che risalirebbe ai flussi di denaro partiti da Hong Kong.
> 
> La Stampa continua: in questo momento ci sono possibilità davvero concrete relative ad un nuovo cambio di proprietà da parte del Milan. Elliott sarebbe pronta a prende in mano la società rossonera con Elliott alla ricerca di nuovi manager anche se lo stesso fondo Usa ha smentito tali voci. La società cerca un nuovo finanziatore ma chi ha visto le carte del club afferma che ciò non è sostenibile per Li. Il Milan non ha flussi di cassa e Li potrebbe decidere di vendere una parte del Milan ad un nuovo socio oppure quotare il club in borsa. In entrambi in casi, per lo stesso Li sarebbe un bagno di sangue. Sempre che i soldi siano i suoi, conclude La Stampa.



Al di là che non capisco perché aspettare un anno per aprire una indagine, visto che molti avanzavano dubbi sull'operazione già lo scorso anno; mi sfugge perché sarebbe jn bagno di sangue per Li la quotazione in borsa, dal momento che è sempre stata la sua intenzione dichiarata


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, è bufera in casa Milan. La procura di Milano ha aperto un'inchiesta sulla cessione del Milan. Il sospetto è quello di una cessione gonfiata con pagamenti attraverso canali internazionali. Sempre secondo le ipotesi investigative citate da La Stampa, la cessione del Milan sarebbe stata un modo per schermare il rientro in Italia di una cifra importante. L'inchiesta è partita in gran segreto nei giorni scorsi. L'accusa è quella di riciclaggio. E per Berlusconi è un bel problema in vista delle prossime elezioni in programma a marzo. La procura avrebbe in mano nuovi documenti. Si parla di una traccia che risalirebbe ai flussi di denaro partiti da Hong Kong.
> 
> La Stampa continua: in questo momento ci sono possibilità davvero concrete relative ad un nuovo cambio di proprietà da parte del Milan. Elliott sarebbe pronta a prende in mano la società rossonera con Elliott alla ricerca di nuovi manager anche se lo stesso fondo Usa ha smentito tali voci. La società cerca un nuovo finanziatore ma chi ha visto le carte del club afferma che ciò non è sostenibile per Li. Il Milan non ha flussi di cassa e Li potrebbe decidere di vendere una parte del Milan ad un nuovo socio oppure quotare il club in borsa. In entrambi in casi, per lo stesso Li sarebbe un bagno di sangue. Sempre che i soldi siano i suoi, conclude La Stampa.



up


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Gennaio 2018)

se al posto di berlusconi ci fosse stato un uomo di sinistra accadrebbe la stessa cosa? solito processo mediatico verso i politici di destra


----------



## Schism75 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Si può dire tutto dell'ex presidente. Ma sta roba è una cosa ad orologeria pre-elezioni. Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, è bufera in casa Milan. La procura di Milano ha aperto un'inchiesta sulla cessione del Milan. Il sospetto è quello di una cessione gonfiata con pagamenti attraverso canali internazionali. Sempre secondo le ipotesi investigative citate da La Stampa, la cessione del Milan sarebbe stata un modo per schermare il rientro in Italia di una cifra importante. L'inchiesta è partita in gran segreto nei giorni scorsi. L'accusa è quella di riciclaggio. E per Berlusconi è un bel problema in vista delle prossime elezioni in programma a marzo. La procura avrebbe in mano nuovi documenti. Si parla di una traccia che risalirebbe ai flussi di denaro partiti da Hong Kong.
> 
> La Stampa continua: in questo momento ci sono possibilità davvero concrete relative ad un nuovo cambio di proprietà da parte del Milan. Elliott sarebbe pronta a prende in mano la società rossonera con Elliott alla ricerca di nuovi manager anche se lo stesso fondo Usa ha smentito tali voci. La società cerca un nuovo finanziatore ma chi ha visto le carte del club afferma che ciò non è sostenibile per Li. Il Milan non ha flussi di cassa e Li potrebbe decidere di vendere una parte del Milan ad un nuovo socio oppure quotare il club in borsa. In entrambi in casi, per lo stesso Li sarebbe un bagno di sangue. Sempre che i soldi siano i suoi, conclude La Stampa.



Forza Italia al 18 % che sta per raggiungere il PD dà fastidio.
E non sono un elettore né dell'uno né dell'altro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, è bufera in casa Milan. La procura di Milano ha aperto un'inchiesta sulla cessione del Milan. Il sospetto è quello di una cessione gonfiata con pagamenti attraverso canali internazionali. Sempre secondo le ipotesi investigative citate da La Stampa, la cessione del Milan sarebbe stata un modo per schermare il rientro in Italia di una cifra importante. L'inchiesta è partita in gran segreto nei giorni scorsi. L'accusa è quella di riciclaggio. E per Berlusconi è un bel problema in vista delle prossime elezioni in programma a marzo. La procura avrebbe in mano nuovi documenti. Si parla di una traccia che risalirebbe ai flussi di denaro partiti da Hong Kong.
> 
> La Stampa continua: in questo momento ci sono possibilità davvero concrete relative ad un nuovo cambio di proprietà da parte del Milan. Elliott sarebbe pronta a prende in mano la società rossonera con Elliott alla ricerca di nuovi manager anche se lo stesso fondo Usa ha smentito tali voci. La società cerca un nuovo finanziatore ma chi ha visto le carte del club afferma che ciò non è sostenibile per Li. Il Milan non ha flussi di cassa e Li potrebbe decidere di vendere una parte del Milan ad un nuovo socio oppure quotare il club in borsa. In entrambi in casi, per lo stesso Li sarebbe un bagno di sangue. Sempre che i soldi siano i suoi, conclude La Stampa.





Admin ha scritto:


> Ed eccoci qua.



 Silvio style.

Comunque non pensate che l'inchiesta sia partita l'altro ieri, in genere ste cose vengono fuori dopo...a parte che siamo ad appena 9 mesi dal closing.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2018)

Non so cosa ci sia di vero o montato dietro questa inchiesta (ma c'è davvero chi crede ancora al povero Berlusconi vittima dei giudici?) ma sono curioso di vedere dove porterà. Se arriveranno a delle conclusioni forti o se sarà un buco nell'acqua. Vedremo.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2018)

*Anche Il Secolo XIX riporta la notizia dell'inchiesta aperta sulla cessione del Milan. Il PM è Fabio De Pasquale il quale aveva già indagato Berlusconi per frode in materia di diritti tv ma al tempo stesso lo aveva difeso durante la scalata tentata da Vivendi a Mediaset. *


----------



## impero rossonero (13 Gennaio 2018)

a questo punto auguriamoci che vada tutto nelle mani di elliott e che venga trovato un prestigioso compratore arabo vedi psg o manchester city...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2018)

C'è chi usa il milan per fare campagna elottorale vantando discutibili doti di allenatore e chi usa la magistratura per fini ben più gravi.
Che paese l'italia.
La tempistica delle notizie ovviamente non è per nulla casuale , vedremo cosa c'è di vero.
Ma che il milan sia stato ceduto a una cifre folle e fuori mercato e che la valutazione data fosse assurda credo era abbastanza chiaro a tutti.
Talmente folle da attirare solo un folle.


----------



## Aron (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Secolo XIX riporta la notizia dell'inchiesta aperta sulla cessione del Milan. Il PM è Fabio De Pasquale il quale aveva già indagato Berlusconi per frode in materia di diritti tv ma al tempo stesso lo aveva difeso durante la scalata tentata da Vivendi a Mediaset. *



I riflettori accesi su questa vicenda rappresentano l'unico modo per evitare che il Milan torni a Berlusconi.


----------



## Anguus (13 Gennaio 2018)

Diversamente dal solito prendo la notizia abbastanza seriamente, non al caso tutti i miei dubbi nell'operazione più che sui cinesi tanto "brutti e cattivi" , erano riposti proprio sulla trasparenza dell'operazione finanziaria da parte di Berlusconi. Stiamo parlando di un condannato da tutti i gradi di giudizio per frode fiscale nel processo Mediaset, dove attraverso società offshore comprava diritti di film americani, società che a loro volta li cedevano ad altre società gemelle, facendo lievitare i prezzi di vendita ad ogni passaggio al fine di occultare FONDI NERI. Ecco, questi fondi neri, ritornano anche oggi in questa notizia, ovviamente fatta rimbalzare solo oggi per scopi puramente elettorali, non sarebbe la prima volta. Perché oltretutto se aspettiamo di affossare Berlusconi con i voti dei cittadini con i prosciutti davanti agli occhi..campa cavallo..anzi ne uscirà rafforzato a mio avviso, d'altronde in Italia c'è un buon numero di persone che invidia la 1a Repubblica e tutta la compagnia bella perché a detta di molti "rubava ma faceva mangiare" .


----------



## Anguus (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so cosa ci sia di vero o montato dietro questa inchiesta (ma c'è davvero chi crede ancora al povero Berlusconi vittima dei giudici?) ma sono curioso di vedere dove porterà. Se arriveranno a delle conclusioni forti o se sarà un buco nell'acqua. Vedremo.



Berlusconi vittima dei giudici?? Se fosse vittima dei giudici ce lo troveremmo candidato premier così tranquillamente con un partito creato con i soldi dei mafiosi?


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, è bufera in casa Milan. La procura di Milano ha aperto un'inchiesta sulla cessione del Milan. Il sospetto è quello di una cessione gonfiata con pagamenti attraverso canali internazionali. Sempre secondo le ipotesi investigative citate da La Stampa, la cessione del Milan sarebbe stata un modo per schermare il rientro in Italia di una cifra importante. L'inchiesta è partita in gran segreto nei giorni scorsi. L'accusa è quella di riciclaggio. E per Berlusconi è un bel problema in vista delle prossime elezioni in programma a marzo. La procura avrebbe in mano nuovi documenti. Si parla di una traccia che risalirebbe ai flussi di denaro partiti da Hong Kong.
> 
> La Stampa continua: in questo momento ci sono possibilità davvero concrete relative ad un nuovo cambio di proprietà da parte del Milan. Elliott sarebbe pronta a prende in mano la società rossonera con Elliott alla ricerca di nuovi manager anche se lo stesso fondo Usa ha smentito tali voci. La società cerca un nuovo finanziatore ma chi ha visto le carte del club afferma che ciò non è sostenibile per Li. Il Milan non ha flussi di cassa e Li potrebbe decidere di vendere una parte del Milan ad un nuovo socio oppure quotare il club in borsa. In entrambi in casi, per lo stesso Li sarebbe un bagno di sangue. Sempre che i soldi siano i suoi, conclude La Stampa.
> 
> *Anche Il Secolo XIX riporta la notizia dell'inchiesta aperta sulla cessione del Milan. Il PM è Fabio De Pasquale il quale aveva già indagato Berlusconi per frode in materia di diritti tv ma al tempo stesso lo aveva difeso durante la scalata tentata da Vivendi a Mediaset.*





Anguus ha scritto:


> Diversamente dal solito prendo la notizia abbastanza seriamente, non al caso tutti i miei dubbi nell'operazione più che sui cinesi tanto "brutti e cattivi" , erano riposti proprio sulla trasparenza dell'operazione finanziaria da parte di Berlusconi. Stiamo parlando di un condannato da tutti i gradi di giudizio per frode fiscale nel processo Mediaset, dove attraverso società offshore comprava diritti di film americani, società che a loro volta li cedevano ad altre società gemelle, facendo lievitare i prezzi di vendita ad ogni passaggio al fine di occultare FONDI NERI. Ecco, questi fondi neri, ritornano anche oggi in questa notizia, ovviamente fatta rimbalzare solo oggi per scopi puramente elettorali, non sarebbe la prima volta. Perché oltretutto se aspettiamo di affossare Berlusconi con i voti dei cittadini con i prosciutti davanti agli occhi..campa cavallo..anzi ne uscirà rafforzato a mio avviso, d'altronde in Italia c'è un buon numero di persone che invidia la 1a Repubblica e tutta la compagnia bella perché a detta di molti "rubava ma faceva mangiare" .



C'è da capire chi trae vantaggio da questa notizia. Dubito che Silvietto ne esca con le ossa rotte dall'ennesimo polverone alzato ad hoc in un'Italia satura, rabbiosa, che si sente oppressa dallo Stato, attorniata da immigrati che molti percepiscono unicamente come elementi pronti a minare la nostra sicurezza e ricchezza personale. Tutto questo è terreno fertile per riabilitare l'immagine del perseguitato politico, in un momento storico in cui la cittadinanza di fatto rinnega le istituzioni stesse, perchè ritenute corrotte ed inadeguate senza distinzioni di sorta.


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2018)

Qualcosa di poco chiaro c'è sempre stato,non possiamo dire che va tutto bene e che questi sono unicamente attacchi politici.di una cosa sono certo,dove passa Silvio non cresce più l'erba.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, è bufera in casa Milan. La procura di Milano ha aperto un'inchiesta sulla cessione del Milan. Il sospetto è quello di una cessione gonfiata con pagamenti attraverso canali internazionali. Sempre secondo le ipotesi investigative citate da La Stampa, la cessione del Milan sarebbe stata un modo per schermare il rientro in Italia di una cifra importante. L'inchiesta è partita in gran segreto nei giorni scorsi. L'accusa è quella di riciclaggio. E per Berlusconi è un bel problema in vista delle prossime elezioni in programma a marzo. La procura avrebbe in mano nuovi documenti. Si parla di una traccia che risalirebbe ai flussi di denaro partiti da Hong Kong.
> 
> La Stampa continua: in questo momento ci sono possibilità davvero concrete relative ad un nuovo cambio di proprietà da parte del Milan. Elliott sarebbe pronta a prende in mano la società rossonera con Elliott alla ricerca di nuovi manager anche se lo stesso fondo Usa ha smentito tali voci. La società cerca un nuovo finanziatore ma chi ha visto le carte del club afferma che ciò non è sostenibile per Li. Il Milan non ha flussi di cassa e Li potrebbe decidere di vendere una parte del Milan ad un nuovo socio oppure quotare il club in borsa. In entrambi in casi, per lo stesso Li sarebbe un bagno di sangue. Sempre che i soldi siano i suoi, conclude La Stampa.
> 
> *Anche Il Secolo XIX riporta la notizia dell'inchiesta aperta sulla cessione del Milan. Il PM è Fabio De Pasquale il quale aveva già indagato Berlusconi per frode in materia di diritti tv ma al tempo stesso lo aveva difeso durante la scalata tentata da Vivendi a Mediaset.*



Magistratura ad orologeria.

Non riusciremo mai a levarci la politica di mezzo e a essere una squadra normale... siano tutti dannati, Berlusconi, la sinistra, i magistrati.


----------



## kipstar (13 Gennaio 2018)

Era da un po' che non se ne parlava no?


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2018)

Solito tam tam poi non succederà nulla


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Bene. Queste cose fatte sotto elezioni hanno sempre portato voti a Berlusconi, prevedo Forza Italia oltre il 20%. Grazie De Pasquale.


----------



## fra29 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Io davvero non mi spiego come alcuni utenti possano davvero andare avanti come tank.
Una volta i giornalisti prezzolati (mettendo nello stesso calderone i Ruiu, Sole 24 h o Bloomberg o NYT ma vabbeh).
Ora che una magistratura apre un'inchiesta su una trattativa quantomeno oscura è colpa dei magistrati.
Perché a voi non è venuto in mente che la nostra cessione abbia davvero dei punti dubbi (eufemismo)? 
A voi va bene eventualmente che il sig che ha distrutto il Milan non solo ci potrebbe aver lasciato in mani non sicure (vedi Società Mediolanum) ma magari ci ha intascato 30p-400 milioni di fondi neri?
Non vi fa rodere quando noi per un bollo non pagato o errori nella dichiarazione riceviamo dopo anni una cartella di Equitalia in grado di stravolgere famiglie?
Mah..


----------



## Garrincha (13 Gennaio 2018)

Ecco, che il prezzo sia stato gonfiato e non siano tutti soldi di Li non è un'ipotesi peregrina vista la quotazione fuori mercato


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Cose, probabilmente vere, ma che vengono strumentalizzate dalla magistratura per i motivi già detti da voi.


----------



## sballotello (13 Gennaio 2018)

ehh sicuramente abbiamo la magistratura che vuole fermare l'ascesa di silviuccio.


----------



## Giorgio Borrini (13 Gennaio 2018)

.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Il procuratore Francesco Greco: "Al momento non non esiste nessun procedimento nei confronti del Milan. Non c'è nessun fascicolo."*



Stampa italiana torinese=carta per pulire il deretano


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola, è bufera in casa Milan. La procura di Milano ha aperto un'inchiesta sulla cessione del Milan. Il sospetto è quello di una cessione gonfiata con pagamenti attraverso canali internazionali. Sempre secondo le ipotesi investigative citate da La Stampa, la cessione del Milan sarebbe stata un modo per schermare il rientro in Italia di una cifra importante. L'inchiesta è partita in gran segreto nei giorni scorsi. L'accusa è quella di riciclaggio. E per Berlusconi è un bel problema in vista delle prossime elezioni in programma a marzo. La procura avrebbe in mano nuovi documenti. Si parla di una traccia che risalirebbe ai flussi di denaro partiti da Hong Kong.
> 
> La Stampa continua: in questo momento ci sono possibilità davvero concrete relative ad un nuovo cambio di proprietà da parte del Milan. Elliott sarebbe pronta a prende in mano la società rossonera con Elliott alla ricerca di nuovi manager anche se lo stesso fondo Usa ha smentito tali voci. La società cerca un nuovo finanziatore ma chi ha visto le carte del club afferma che ciò non è sostenibile per Li. Il Milan non ha flussi di cassa e Li potrebbe decidere di vendere una parte del Milan ad un nuovo socio oppure quotare il club in borsa. In entrambi in casi, per lo stesso Li sarebbe un bagno di sangue. Sempre che i soldi siano i suoi, conclude La Stampa.
> 
> *Anche Il Secolo XIX riporta la notizia dell'inchiesta aperta sulla cessione del Milan. Il PM è Fabio De Pasquale il quale aveva già indagato Berlusconi per frode in materia di diritti tv ma al tempo stesso lo aveva difeso durante la scalata tentata da Vivendi a Mediaset.*


Puntuale con la convocazione dei comizi elettorali. Buon lavoro al dottor De Pasquale.


----------



## uolfetto (13 Gennaio 2018)

vabbè quindi non era vero niente. e mo tutti i discorsi sulla giustizia ad orologeria?


----------



## fra29 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ecco, che il prezzo sia stato gonfiato e non siano tutti soldi di Li non è un'ipotesi peregrina vista la quotazione fuori mercato



Una società senza asset (pure la sede in affitto), stadio, con rosa imbarazzante quotata 1 miliardo.. ma tanto c'è da sfruttarla con Milan China.
Ma la colpa è di Ruiu, Pagni e Ravezzani..


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Il procuratore Francesco Greco: "Al momento non non esiste nessun procedimento nei confronti del Milan. Non c'è nessun fascicolo."*



Come al solito in molti devono sciacquarsi la bocca


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Una società senza asset (pure la sede in affitto), stadio, con rosa imbarazzante quotata 1 miliardo.. ma tanto c'è da sfruttarla con Milan China.
> Ma la colpa è di Ruiu, Pagni e Ravezzani..



Ma smettila

Anche questa era l'ennesima bufala che ci sputano contro


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Il procuratore Francesco Greco: "Al momento non non esiste nessun procedimento nei confronti del Milan. Non c'è nessun fascicolo."*



Eh dai bufera di 1 ora e venti


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Ora basta 
Devono volare denunce


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Gennaio 2018)

maledette toghe rosse cit.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2018)

*Il procuratore Francesco Greco: "Al momento non non esiste nessun procedimento nei confronti del Milan. Non c'è nessun fascicolo."*


----------

